

Show HN: my weekend project, Helplin. Instant Hotline. - anilv
http://helplin.com

======
anilv
I was checking out Twilio and wanted to do a weekend project. So I built
helplin.com

It basically connects a person who needs help with a person who can help on a
particular topic. So people that want help with setting up something,
programming questions, etc. can get a one-on-one walkthrough from someone who
wants to help.

I already have a way for users that want to help to charge a certain amount
per call. But, the process for paying and receiving money was too many steps.
Still looking for a good merchant payment API.

So try it out and let me know what you guys think?

~~~
new2
I like it. I think you answered my call. Looks like the changes are real time,
what did you use for it?

~~~
anilv
Thanks! I ended up using <http://faye.jcoglan.com/> Highly recommend it.

------
simonbrown
Why does it want almost full access to my Twitter account?

~~~
anilv
Read is the bare minimum. I requested write so that people that are helping
can send out a tweet from the form to let their followers know that they are
taking calls about a certain topic.

It doesn't tweet without the user's consent.

edit: Also, full access includes direct message, which it doesn't request.

Update: Removed write access, just read. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
simonbrown
You don't need the user to add your app to Twitter to have a tweet link. You
could use Twitter's buttons or post a link like:

[https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?source=webclient&text=e...](https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?source=webclient&text=example)

~~~
anilv
Yep, that's what I ended up doing a few minutes after reading your comment.
Was an oversight by me originally. Thanks again. Try it out now and let me
know.

Just Read access now, as I put up in the update.

------
dreamdu5t
Great execution!

~~~
anilv
Thank you!

